# [emerge] - Duda sobre mi make.conf - solucionado

## lautarus

Hola, tengo la opción "-march=nocona -02 -pipe" en make.conf

Con un procesador E5300 y un entorno de Gentoo-x86, mi duda es si está correcto, porque es un 686 el sistema, y mi cpu es un 64 bits, algun error?

Aca va emerge --info:

http://pastebin.com/m6600a59b

Mi duda viene porque cuando emerjo la mayoría de los paquetes me da un error de

"Opción no reconocida -02" (de compilación)

Que yo sepa en el handbook no dice nara específico al respecto...

Gracias por tirarme alguna idea, y Saludos !

(Feliz Año Nuevo para toda la comunidad)

______

Me olvidava de algo muy importante, el único error (gracias a diós) que tuve hasta el momento fue cuando intenté compilar mesa-progs , se me traba cuando intenta emerge freeglut-2.4.0-r1

Salida:

http://pastebin.com/m302c647b

Aclaro también que se me ocurrió recién hacer emerge --sync, porque al sistema lo comencé a instalar hace 2 días.

Me dijo que actualizara el portage , cosa que hice, y luego de un emerge --newuse world me re-emergió gcc-4.3.4, pero el problema sigue ahí, con las fuentes freeglut.

Tampoco puedo instalar Gnome porque se traba en esas fuentes...  :Sad: 

______

Saludos !!

_________

EDITADO: instalé la versión amd64 y va todo de perlas, lo configuré así:

"-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

No tuve ni un sólo error  :Wink:  durante la instalación y despueés con otros programas instalados, gracias a todos. Saludos !!!Last edited by lautarus on Sun Jan 31, 2010 1:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

O2 no es cero dos, es O mayuscula 2.  :Wink: 

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi duda viene porque cuando emerjo la mayoría de los paquetes me da un error de 
> 
> "Opción no reconocida -02" (de compilación) 
> ...

 

Si en tu make.conf tienes lo mismo que has posteado esta mal, estas usando "0" en vez de "O" osease que no tiene que ser un cero sino la letra "O" mayuscula de forma que quedaria: "-O2".

Salu2.

--- EDITADO ---

Me has ganado por la mano esteban_conde    :Wink: 

----------

## natxoblogg

busca tu procesador en la wiki de gentoo y copia la configuración de tu procesador en tu make.conf.

Las configuraciones aquí mostradas son las optimas para cada procesador.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

Abajo del link tienes las principales marcas de fabricantes, busca tu modelo y arquitectura y copia el texto en el make.conf, así de simple.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

 

Con ese CHOST, lo más recomendable sería reinstalar la versión amd64, que se llama así para todos los procesadores de 64bits.

Si no quieres reinstalar, el único remedio es seguir la guía Cambiando la variable CHOST.

En cuanto al procesador, mira con

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

cpu family y model; así lo encontrarás en la guía que comenta natxoblogg.

----------

## lautarus

Bueno, está visto que soy un animal, hasta ahora no había  tocado esa variable y se ve que la moví de lugar, me confundí leeyendo mal desde el navegador lynx, y eso que viene con colores y todo... (Tengo presbicia y veo mal de cerca... sería esta mi única excusa)

Estoy usando la versión 32 bits porque me han dicho que para multimedia funciona mejor, mplayer/mencoder, etc. Nada más que por eso, ah, y también porque he leído que los 64 bits se aprovechan cuando uno tiene 4 gb de ram ó más, y yo tengo 2 gb de ram !

En fin a instalar todo de nuevo, Saludos a todos y disculpen mi aninmalada , no tengo disculpas, ya que no es la primera vez que instalo un Gentoo en mi casa y no debería equivocarme de esta forma.

Gracias & saludos !!!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Estoy usando la versión 32 bits porque me han dicho que para multimedia funciona mejor, mplayer/mencoder, etc. Nada más que por eso, ah, y también porque he leído que los 64 bits se aprovechan cuando uno tiene 4 gb de ram ó más, y yo tengo 2 gb de ram ! 

 

Tengo 1.5GB de ram y un amd64 turion de sobremesa, he instalado las dos versiones  cada una en una particion y tanto en multimedia como en el resto de tareas va mejor la de 64 bits y ya te digo que el ordenador debe hacer 4 años que lo tengo.

----------

## lautarus

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Estoy usando la versión 32 bits porque me han dicho que para multimedia funciona mejor, mplayer/mencoder, etc. Nada más que por eso, ah, y también porque he leído que los 64 bits se aprovechan cuando uno tiene 4 gb de ram ó más, y yo tengo 2 gb de ram !  
> 
> Tengo 1.5GB de ram y un amd64 turion de sobremesa, he instalado las dos versiones  cada una en una particion y tanto en multimedia como en el resto de tareas va mejor la de 64 bits y ya te digo que el ordenador debe hacer 4 años que lo tengo.

 

Bien ,gracias por la sugerencia del 64 bits esteban_conde, ya la estoy usando y preparado para hacer un backup de la partición, como corresponde... Arriba edité mi use para el micro. Saludos & gracias a todos !!!

----------

